# move hay rings and bales at the same time?? with out getting out of the tractor??



## lufarming1 (Jan 7, 2014)

So looking around and found a site called buckwild innovations I guess they are a new company. They have a product that is called the hay ring mover. It moves the hay bale and the ring at the same time. Attaches to a three point hitch and the front also, they are just now coming out with them in Tennessee co-ops would like to get them here in Ohio think about calling them and asking to have one shipped they seem awesome. They have a video on there showing how they use it and its spectacular, best idea ever. Better than walking out in the snow flipping rings and moving them and mess my ring you up with the spear and stuff, now I can buy the heaviest ring there is and don't have to worry about picking it up. Just thought I would let everyone know get it passed around, they are supposed to be going to different states soon. Let's hope for the best so we can have a great winter instead of a nasty messy one.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not to be a party pooper, but I made one much simpler 20 years ago to move have rings....just a piece of 1 inch square tubing about 4 inches long welded upright to a plate of steel with holes for a ubolt to clamp down on my hay spear about 4 inches or less from the rear of the hay spear.

Regards, Mike


----------



## lufarming1 (Jan 7, 2014)

That's good. Does sound really simple. I do like this one though. Just sounded nice and I seen the site figured I would check it out and see what other people thought of it. Thanks for the reply


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I just pick the ring feeders up with the spears on the loader and carry a bale with the three point.


----------



## lufarming1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Got ya thanks for the ideas mlappin


----------

